# [Kaufberatung] Ersatz Router für "Speedport W723" für unter 100€ gesucht!



## Liza (1. Januar 2012)

*[Kaufberatung] Ersatz Router für "Speedport W723" für unter 100€ gesucht!*

Ich suche eine Alternative für meine Speedports mit identischem Umfang was die Ausstattung angeht.
Der w700 liegt als Ersatzrouter im Karton und der w723 wurde neu angemietet, um den mal zu testen.

Nun suche ich aber einen guten Router der auf jeden Fall 4 Lan Ports bietet für TV,Verstärker, Sat Receiver und den PC. Wobei die ersteren 2 auch über Wlan gehen würden, ich bevorzuge aber dennoch lieber das Lan Kabel, da so schon genug Geräte über Wlan verbunden sind.

Toll wäre auch eine DECT Funktion zum direkten Verbinden der Telefone, im Notfall geht auch ein direkter Anschluss der Telefone am Router. Gerade mal so überlegt, kann ja direkt an den Splitter mit dem Telefon. Von daher ist DECT absolut kein Muss.
Für Vorschläge wäre ich sehr dankbar.

Liebe Grüße Liza


----------



## BloodySuicide (1. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Kaufberatung] Ersatz Router für "Speedport W723" für unter 100€ gesucht!*

Bleib bei dem Speedport 723 oder wechsle gleich auf nen 921er. IPTV wird nämlich verdammt schwierig mit Fremdprodukten.


----------



## Liza (1. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Kaufberatung] Ersatz Router für "Speedport W723" für unter 100€ gesucht!*

Danke aber ich nutze kein IPTV, sondern habe direktes Satelliten Fernsehen. Dennoch danke für den Hinweis.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (1. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Kaufberatung] Ersatz Router für "Speedport W723" für unter 100€ gesucht!*

Hmmm...Was für anforderungen hast du denn noch?Oder anders ausgedrückt,was stört dich am w723v?


----------



## rabe08 (1. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Kaufberatung] Ersatz Router für "Speedport W723" für unter 100€ gesucht!*

ich würde mir einfach einen GigaBit-Switch dazustellen. Alles lassen wie es ist, eine Verbindung vom Router zum Switch, am Switch dann alle Geräte anschließen. Vorschlag: TP-Link Netzwerk Switch 1000Mbps: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör, läuft bei mir einwandfrei, braucht wenig Strom und bleibt schön kühl.


----------



## Liza (1. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Kaufberatung] Ersatz Router für "Speedport W723" für unter 100€ gesucht!*



TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Hmmm...Was für anforderungen hast du denn noch?Oder anders ausgedrückt,was stört dich am w723v?


 
Die beschränkten Einstellungsmöglichkeiten stören mich ein wenig.



rabe08 schrieb:


> ich würde mir einfach einen GigaBit-Switch dazustellen. Alles lassen wie es ist, eine Verbindung vom Router zum Switch, am Switch dann alle Geräte anschließen. Vorschlag: TP-Link Netzwerk Switch 1000Mbps: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör, läuft bei mir einwandfrei, braucht wenig Strom und bleibt schön kühl.



Der Speedport den ich jetzt hab hat schon genug Lan Ports, das nicht das Problem... Wollte nur halt auch wieder einen Router mit gleicher Ausstattung.

Im Grunde möchte ich einfach einen hochwertigeren Router mit identischer Ausstattung.


----------



## K3n$! (2. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Kaufberatung] Ersatz Router für "Speedport W723" für unter 100€ gesucht!*

Was genau möchtest du denn verstellen ?
Ich finde, die Router bieten im Grunde ausreichend Einstellmöglichkeiten für den normalen Betrieb.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (2. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Kaufberatung] Ersatz Router für "Speedport W723" für unter 100€ gesucht!*



Liza schrieb:


> Die beschränkten Einstellungsmöglichkeiten stören mich ein wenig.


Hmmm...Ich schließe mich da K3n$! an und frage erstmal,was du für einstellmöglichkeiten du benötigst.
Für otto-normal user beschränkt sich das doch eh auf portfreigaben für spiele und andere programme und das bietet auch der w723v.Solltest du allerdings vpn,vernünftiges qos,lastverteilung oder eine bessere routerfirewall benötigen, werden 100€ bestimmt nicht reichen.
Willst du hingegen leitungstunning betreiben,dann vergiss deine jetzige idee.Bei sowas kommst du mit einem externen modem am besten.(marke und gerät ist dann von der linecard deines anschlusses abhängig)


----------



## Liza (4. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Kaufberatung] Ersatz Router für "Speedport W723" für unter 100€ gesucht!*

Möchte bessere Möglichkeiten zum deaktivieren der Internet Zeiten, sowie Zugriffe über Wlan. Das ist zwar auch im Speedport möglich aber alles zu umständlich. Zudem kommen noch die beschränkten Wlan Einstellungen. Da hätte ich gerne einfach etwas besseres.


----------



## wuestenfux (4. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Kaufberatung] Ersatz Router für "Speedport W723" für unter 100€ gesucht!*

Für unter 100€? 
Sage ich mal nicht möglich alternativ wäre eine FritzBox (wobei ein Speedport auch nichts andere ist bloss mit Custom Firmware).
Zugriffe und Internet Zeiten lassen sich doch relativ einfach einstellen im SP.


----------



## BloodySuicide (4. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Kaufberatung] Ersatz Router für "Speedport W723" für unter 100€ gesucht!*



wuestenfux schrieb:


> Für unter 100€?
> Sage ich mal nicht möglich alternativ wäre eine FritzBox (wobei ein Speedport auch nichts andere ist bloss mit Custom Firmware).
> Zugriffe und Internet Zeiten lassen sich doch relativ einfach einstellen im SP.


 
Falsch! Es stecken keine AVM Produkte mehr in den Speedports. Man könnte die Speedports jedoch als Modem mit TK verwenden. Günstig nen TP-Link Router dazu und fertig. Die TP ham ne verdammt gute Konfig


----------



## wuestenfux (4. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Kaufberatung] Ersatz Router für "Speedport W723" für unter 100€ gesucht!*

Hmm okay denn sind es keine AVM Geräte mehr denn haben die also auch schon gewechselt.

Seh gerade die sind auch zu Huawei/Arcadyan gewechselt


----------



## BloodySuicide (4. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Kaufberatung] Ersatz Router für "Speedport W723" für unter 100€ gesucht!*

Ist auch besser als AVM


----------



## TurricanVeteran (4. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Kaufberatung] Ersatz Router für "Speedport W723" für unter 100€ gesucht!*



Liza schrieb:


> Möchte bessere Möglichkeiten zum deaktivieren der Internet Zeiten, sowie Zugriffe über Wlan. Das ist zwar auch im Speedport möglich aber alles zu umständlich. Zudem kommen noch die beschränkten Wlan Einstellungen. Da hätte ich gerne einfach etwas besseres.


 Ich weiß jetzt zwar nicht,was du am wlan groß konfigurieren willst,aber egal.Die wichtigen einstellungen haben eigentlich alle router.
Bei deinen anforderungen läuft es schon fast zwangsläufig auf eine fritzbox hinaus.In anbetracht deines preisrahmens würde ich dann eine 3270 empfehlen.


BloodySuicide schrieb:


> Günstig nen TP-Link Router dazu und fertig. Die TP ham ne verdammt gute Konfig


Gut vieleicht,aber auch einfach zu konfigurieren?Bei letzterem sind in meinen augen die fritzboxen ungeschlagen (leider...),lediglich die hardware bzw. deren ganze konzeption ist nicht wirklich das wahre.


wuestenfux schrieb:


> Seh gerade die sind auch zu Huawei/Arcadyan gewechselt





BloodySuicide schrieb:


> Ist auch besser als AVM


 Naja,denk ich an huawei in der nacht so bin ich um den schlaf gebracht.(um den bekannten satz mal in einer abwandlung zu bringen) Ich sag da nur centilium-port! Das ding kostet mich min 300kbit auf meiner leitung.(derzeitiger sync 2672 kbit auf ca. 5 km TAL)


----------



## BloodySuicide (5. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Kaufberatung] Ersatz Router für "Speedport W723" für unter 100€ gesucht!*

Also entweder man hat Ahnung von dem was man tut, oder man kauft sich nen Gerät, wo man nix/kaum einstellen kann.
Die TP sind für ihren Preis echt gut und mächtig.


----------



## TSchaK (20. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Kaufberatung] Ersatz Router für "Speedport W723" für unter 100€ gesucht!*

Hallo,

Ich würde das Thema gleich mal weiterführen.

Mein Problem: Ich habe diesen Schrott (Entschuldigung) von T-com Namens W723V gemietet.
Bei mir sind 7 Geräte über Wlan verbunden und das ist für den Router anscheint ein wenig zu viel. Ständig Wlan Zusammenbrüche.
Des Weiteren kommt noch dazu das der w723v nicht zusammen mit dem HP Officejet Pro 8500a funktioniert. Weiß der Teufel warum. 

Nun suche ich vernünftigen Ersatz.

Dazu gleich noch eine Frage.
Was macht den Unterschied zwischen einem Wlan-Router und einem DSL-Router? Ich hab im Internet nichts wirklich gefunden aber ist es richtig das der Wlan-Router nur Wlan hat und über Lan an einen DSL-Router angeschlossen werden müsste weil nur der sich ins Internet einwählen kann?

LG
TSchaK


----------



## Jimini (20. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Kaufberatung] Ersatz Router für "Speedport W723" für unter 100€ gesucht!*



TSchaK schrieb:


> Nun suche ich vernünftigen Ersatz.


Ich fahre mit D-Link recht gut - du kannst ja mal bei Netzwerk WLAN/Funk/WLAN-Router mit Modem mit WLAN: 802.11n, Sicherheit: WPA2 | Geizhals.at Deutschland schauen, ausschlaggebend ist eigentlich nur der WLAN-n-Standard und die Unterstützung von WPA2, was in der heutigen Zeit aber eigentlich jedes Gerät mitbringt.


> Was macht den Unterschied zwischen einem Wlan-Router und einem DSL-Router? Ich hab im Internet nichts wirklich gefunden aber ist es richtig das der Wlan-Router nur Wlan hat und über Lan an einen DSL-Router angeschlossen werden müsste weil nur der sich ins Internet einwählen kann?


 Ein WLAN-Router ist ein Router plus WLAN.

MfG Jimini


----------



## TSchaK (20. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Kaufberatung] Ersatz Router für "Speedport W723" für unter 100€ gesucht!*

Danke für die schnelle Antwort.

Dh. zB. das der D-Link DIR-645 - Test - CHIP Online auch gehen würde obwohl er kein Modem hat?

Edit:
ach nein. 
bei deinem Preisvergleich sind ja nur welche mit Modem?!

EDIT2:
Ok ich glaube ich sehe langsam durch:
Ich habe momentan ein Universal ISDN Anschluss, weshalb ich ein Router weshalb ich ein Router mit Annex B brauche?!
Der einzige den ich dafür von d.Link gefunden habe ist http://geizhals.at/de/270513. Leider aber nicht eine sehr gute Bewertung.
Stimmt das soweit?


----------

